# Hind legs bend inward when standing/walking (picture attached)



## brandonw91314 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone could provide a little insight as to why my dog's hind legs bend inward. I attached a picture. I haven't really noticed any other Shepherd's legs do this and I'm concerned for long-term issues. Right now, at 8 months, she signs no signs of pain or issues. She occasionally stumbles over her back legs, but I think that might be a puppy thing. 

I asked the vet and she didn't really have anything to say about it. She also came from a breeder with documentation that her mother and father have Good hips and elbows. 

Thank you


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She is cow hocked. It’s somewhat common, and a lot of the times it becomes less pronounced as the puppy grows. I would make sure she gets a lot of exercise, especially on surfaces such as sand or woodchips. Don’t force the exercise, as you don’t want to mess up her joints, but let her have as much freedom to run around softer ground as you possibly can.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can you post a video when she is trotting away from the camera? These youngsters can scare you in some poses. My late WD looked cow hocked at hat age, yet as a 1.5 year old was moving nice.
I once heard a breeder say to not send pictures at that age!


----------



## brandonw91314 (Jun 2, 2016)

The short videos I took are too big to upload to the thread. She moves fine. If anything, it seems that when she is running her legs straighten out. 

Would cow hock explain some type of clicking/popping/cracking sound when she walks/trots and runs?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

brandonw91314 said:


> The short videos I took are too big to upload to the thread. She moves fine. If anything, it seems that when she is running her legs straighten out.
> 
> Would cow hock explain some type of clicking/popping/cracking sound when she walks/trots and runs?


I have had a cow hocked dog, even when in a trot, but I never heard anything like you are describing. I would have that checked out by a vet who takes the time to see the dog walk and trot away from him on a loose leash to prevent you from interfering with the gait.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

This article suggests a Zink supplement to help ligaments...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...594-interesting-article-feeding-gsd-pups.html


----------

